# Purchasing Tires In Philippines



## Maxx62

Well, it looks like I'm going to have to buy four new tires for our car pretty soon. I was wondering if anyone here had experience with buying tires, and which brands or retailers are the best? One of my in-laws told me that buying second hand tires from Japan is best, because the quality of a used tires from Japan is supposed to be so much better than new tires sold here in the Philippines. I really hate the idea of buying second hand tires, but I also don't like the idea of buying new tires which are only third rate quality? Someone told me that Good Year here in the Philippines is not the same company known as Good Year in the US, and that Good Year tires sold here in the Philippines are extremely bad, and that they are made in Mainland China? Any experience with Good Year, Firestone, or any of the other tire brands here in PI?


----------



## DonAndAbby

I have heard good things about the Goodyear outfit here in in Olongapo, and I got a very fair quote from them. However, I ended up buying Yokohama from the Yokohama dealer closer to my house. I have had Yokohama tires in the past and they were good.

The tire manufacturers will have plants all over the world, and I would think they use the same or similar manufacturing technology at all of them. I read up on both brands on their websites and there is plenty of info.

Yokohama has a big facility in Clark FZ but I'm not sure if it is manufacturing or just distribution.

Personally, I would never buy a used or retreaded tire. I did that when I was a kid but now I would never want to deal with the higher risk involved. Tires are crucial, especially in this climate. Also, a used tire arriving from another climate such as Japan may not be the proper rubber compound for this hot climate.


----------



## jon1

I agree with Don. I would definitely not use a used tire. Another thing to check is the date of manufacture on the tire. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=11 At 5 years it's recommended to replace your tires irregardless of mileage/wear) as they are more prone to split and or blow out.

I had to replace all of my tires on my 4x4 last month (5 years old and worn). It cost me 38,000p for 5 265/70R16 Goodyear Wrangler tires at the Goodyear place in Kalaklan (about $100 more than it would cost in the US). I liked their customer service better than Yokohama's.

Once you do replace your tires, typically they hand you back the old ones. I usually give them to a Filipino friend of mine who sells them for some small pesos.

I also looked at S&R tires but they had stuff I didn't recognize (off brands) and not the size that I needed.


----------



## M.C.A.

*Buy Yokohama tires*



Maxx62 said:


> Well, it looks like I'm going to have to buy four new tires for our car pretty soon. I was wondering if anyone here had experience with buying tires, and which brands or retailers are the best? One of my in-laws told me that buying second hand tires from Japan is best, because the quality of a used tires from Japan is supposed to be so much better than new tires sold here in the Philippines. I really hate the idea of buying second hand tires, but I also don't like the idea of buying new tires which are only third rate quality? Someone told me that Good Year here in the Philippines is not the same company known as Good Year in the US, and that Good Year tires sold here in the Philippines are extremely bad, and that they are made in Mainland China? Any experience with Good Year, Firestone, or any of the other tire brands here in PI?


I bought a set of Yokohama tires and their great, they last and good quality after 4 years. Trouble with most people is they don't have a way or gets costly airing up their tires, buy a small air compressor 1/2 hp and check/service them before every trip.

I got tired of using the guy down the street he would service up my tires and instead of give me the local yoco price he's in the business to make money he said "It's up to you" and I would give 100 peso's not knowing the actual price, I asked neighbors other people they don't know the actual price but the day I purchased my 1HP air compressor they all became instant "Einsteins" on the exact prices for bikes, tricycles and car tires, you get sour looks if you pay the prices below.

bike is - 1 peso per tire
Trike - 5 peso's if you service all 3 tires
Car - 5 peso's per tire


----------



## DonAndAbby

mcalleyboy said:


> I bought a set of Yokohama tires and their great, they last and good quality after 4 years. Trouble with most people is they don't have a way or gets costly airing up their tires, buy a small air compressor 1/2 hp and check/service them before every trip.
> 
> I got tired of using the guy down the street he would service up my tires and instead of give me the local yoco price he's in the business to make money he said "It's up to you" and I would give 100 peso's not knowing the actual price, I asked neighbors other people they don't know the actual price but the day I purchased my 1HP air compressor they all became instant "Einsteins" on the exact prices for bikes, tricycles and car tires, you get sour looks if you pay the prices below.
> 
> bike is - 1 peso per tire
> Trike - 5 peso's if you service all 3 tires
> Car - 5 peso's per tire


All the major filling stations here in Subic Bay FZ have free air and if you park there an attendant will run over. I never knew there was any pricing scheme so I have usually given 10-20 pesos.

We have a self serve station that has self serve air that I have used many times, because I am picky about filling the tires and I like to use my own gauge. However now that it is very hot I would rather keep my lazy butt in the air con car and let the guys earn a few pesos.


----------



## Maxx62

I found a company down here in Lapu-Lapu City, called TRI-J Marketing Inc, where I was able to pick up four tires, 165/70R13, for around 2,100 a piece. (They actually have a huge Bridgestone sign on the front of their building). Not sure what brand they are, but they say Korea on the sidewall. Anyway, I think that my curb weight is only something like 680 Kilograms, and I'm seldom able to drive over 45 kilometer per hour anyway, so I guess that I don't really need all season Good Year Eagles on my 97 Kia. Driving around down here, in my area, is kinda like driving in a Walmart parking lot on Christmas Eve. Unless I manage to hit a super pot hole, at a speed above walking speed, I imagine that these tires should hold together for awhile.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Maxx62 said:


> I found a company down here in Lapu-Lapu City, called TRI-J Marketing Inc, where I was able to pick up four tires, 165/70R13, for around 2,100 a piece. (They actually have a huge Bridgestone sign on the front of their building). Not sure what brand they are, but they say Korea on the sidewall. Anyway, I think that my curb weight is only something like 680 Kilograms, and I'm seldom able to drive over 45 kilometer per hour anyway, so I guess that I don't really need all season Good Year Eagles on my 97 Kia. Driving around down here, in my area, is kinda like driving in a Walmart parking lot on Christmas Eve. Unless I manage to hit a super pot hole, at a speed above walking speed, I imagine that these tires should hold together for awhile.


Maxx, Don't forget to get your snow tires on before November and be sure to get ice studs installed for the heavy snow winter here in the islands!!

Just kidding and sounds like you got a good deal on some tires for local driving. Not sure I'd want to use them at high speed on the expressway, but for local trips it sounds good.


Jet...


----------



## Maxx62

Jet Lag said:


> Maxx, Don't forget to get your snow tires on before November and be sure to get ice studs installed for the heavy snow winter here in the islands!!
> 
> Just kidding and sounds like you got a good deal on some tires for local driving. Not sure I'd want to use them at high speed on the expressway, but for local trips it sounds good.
> 
> 
> Jet...


I used to see a cool 1969 Chevelle driving around in the Lahug area of Cebu, but I haven't seen him lately. Of course you see occasional Corvettes and Mustangs down here, but this car really got my attention, because it reminded me of something from high school, but this car really looked out of place surrounded by jeepneys and taxis.








When I pulled up next to him in traffic, I could hear his loping cam, and a car like that is just begging for you to floor it every time the light turns green. The problem is that there are only a few places here on Cebu island where you can drive fast. I think that having a car like that over here would almost be a torture, but is sure is nice to look at. (If I were rich, I would rescue her, and take back to Highway 5 in California, where she belongs!)

Well, as for me, I'm stuck with my old Kia, and this thing is sort of like a cross between a Model T, and a Volkswagen Beetle. Very basic putt-putt vehicle, and it doesn't even have a dome light for the interior! You're right, no high speed driving in my foreseeable future.


----------



## DonAndAbby

Maxx62 said:


> I used to see a cool 1969 Chevelle driving around in the Lahug area of Cebu, but I haven't seen him lately. Of course you see occasional Corvettes and Mustangs down here, but this car really got my attention, because it reminded me of something from high school, but this car really looked out of place surrounded by jeepneys and taxis.
> View attachment 23250
> 
> 
> When I pulled up next to him in traffic, I could hear his loping cam, and a car like that is just begging for you to floor it every time the light turns green. The problem is that there are only a few places here on Cebu island where you can drive fast. I think that having a car like that over here would almost be a torture, but is sure is nice to look at. (If I were rich, I would rescue her, and take back to Highway 5 in California, where she belongs!)
> 
> Well, as for me, I'm stuck with my old Kia, and this thing is sort of like a cross between a Model T, and a Volkswagen Beetle. Very basic putt-putt vehicle, and it doesn't even have a dome light for the interior! You're right, no high speed driving in my foreseeable future.


In Subic Bay, next to the airport runways, there is a "race track" where apparently you can take a car and drive fast. I'm not sure what it takes to join, but I saw (and heard) a nice ~69 Camaro out there one day when I drove by.


----------



## DonAndAbby

*Tires - Why You Should Have Good Tires*

Maxx had the thread about purchasing tires, and here is WHY you should purchase them! Note the shot of the tire.

This happened yesterday during a rain storm.


----------



## Maxx62

That guy must have been moving pretty good? Any other info on how this happened? I wonder if he was maybe driving on the wrongs side of the road, panicked when another car came around a blind corner, over corrected, and then ended up on his side? Anyway you slice it, tires are important.


----------



## DonAndAbby

I really don't know how it happened or even for sure which direction he/she was going. I'm assuming it happened during or just after the heavy downpour we had for about 20-30 minutes.

They hit the hill pointed uphill, so they may have been speeding uphill, lost traction / hydroplaned, and over corrected, throwing them across the oncoming lane and into the hill. Luckily no other cars were involved.

They finally pulled the car out yesterday when I was headed down, and the passenger side was a huge mess. There should be a low mileage Forturner for sale soon!


----------



## Maxx62

Sounds about right. If he were going fast enough when he hit the top of the hill, he might have got a little bit airborne, even if his tires didn't actually leave the ground. If there's suddenly no weight on the front suspension, then the front wheels tend to toe in a bit. The car then gets a little squirrelly, driver over corrects, and ends up in a ditch. Well, judging from the looks of the above SUV everyone probably walked away, but hopefully they learned.


----------

